# ABS price increase



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Those that use ABS:
I've been told by my suppliers that ABS pipe and fittings were to increase dramatically next week. What they mean by "dramatically" is unclear but one house told me not to be surprised if it doubles.
Also that the supply would be very limited for the foreseeable future.

Anyone heard anything like this?

I'm in Canada, btw.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe switch to PVC? I know from you northerners that it gets split happy when it gets' cold though.....


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

It does but it may be an option. I'm thinking that if I get any of the jobs that I've quoted , and this crazyness with the ABS takes place then I'll just use PVC. :shrug:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

My supplier informed me this AM that PVC and ABS (awful black s**t) are increasing this week, a couple of points.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

do you guys use cellcore? Or is that something BC based? I heard its made in BC and its like 40% cheaper.

Any reason for the increase?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ABS does not do well in hot ol florida.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ABS does not do well in hot ol florida.


too warm or something?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

No, were just too dumb to buy the right glue for it.:laughing:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ABS does not do well in hot ol florida.


they install that black crap all over in az. it is never straight


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

ranman said:


> they install that black crap all over in az. it is never straight


it bows when exposed to sun light


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

ranman said:


> they install that black crap all over in az. it is never straight


You have to PRESSURE your supplier to store it out of the sun. I just refuse to take the bananas. "Sell me straight pipe or I go somewhere else." They can sell the bananas to the hacks (nachos). :laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

ranman said:


> they install that black crap all over in az. it is never straight


One hot summer we had to install miles of 6" ABS for RWL in a new shopping plaza. The sun was twisting that stuff so bad that it made it dangerous to cut open a new skid. The freakin' stuff would almost explode when you cut the straps!

My partner and I discovered that if you took a bent piece and laid it out in the sun just right, it would start to warp the other way. Only took a few seconds, too! Just before it was good we'd drag it into the shade and spray water all over it before sliding thru the opening to the crawlspace. Boss was TO'd that we spent 1/2 a day "prepping" pipe but we finished a day and a half early since we didn't have to mess with a bunch of bent sh*t.
That was 21 yrs ago and I was in that crawlspace 4 yrs ago and everything is straight as you please, just as we hung it.

Gluing that crap together was another matter since it was so hot and humid at the time. We earned our pay on that job! PVC would have been easier to fit, although somewhat more toxic, but we wanted to use the aluminum pipe that the other crew was using on the college job!


----------

